# Ancient rome history



## RummNerHomarek (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi everybody!

I'm begining a reserch in ancient rome and roman history for a civilization im trying to create. I was wondering if anyone knew of some general and introductory books about those subjects, in particular roman history.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## GeekDavid (Dec 10, 2013)

Amazon.com: The Romans For Dummies eBook: Guy de la Bedoyere: Kindle Store

Amazon.com: The Complete Idiot's Guide to the Roman Empire eBook: Eric D. Nelson: Kindle Store

Both should also be available in dead-tree edition if you prefer that.


----------



## skip.knox (Dec 10, 2013)

Cary and Scullard for a decent textbook. If you can get an old print version, something like that is invaluable as a quick reference even though you'll not likely read through the entire thing.

Michael Grant is pretty readable.

From there we go into the Land of It Depends. Are you looking for the Republic or the Empire? Looking just to get the political narrative straight or looking for daily life sort of stuff? Roman army? Gladiators?  usw...


----------



## CupofJoe (Dec 10, 2013)

A book I have found invaluable for the smaller stuff of Roman life is "The Roman Household: A sourcebook" [by Garner and Wiedemann].
"Subsistence Farming in Roman Italy" [ by Frayne] is great if you want to know about... subsistence farming.
Neither book is an easy read but they are packed with information.


----------



## Malik (Dec 10, 2013)

Vegetius' _De Re Militari_ is a 5th-Century (400-500 AD) instruction manual for Roman generals. Logistics, training, battlefield strategies. It has been a staple in the libraries of every professional military leader and strategist from the Middle Ages to today.


----------

